# New Dewalt Nail Gun AR Series



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

I could not resist posting this since I own the original Colt heavy barrel:

New Nail Gun, made by Dewalt. It can drive a 16-D nail through a 2 X 4 at 200 yards. This makes construction a breeze, you can sit in your lawn chair and build a fence. Just get the wife and kids to hold the fence boards in place while you sit back, relax with a cold drink, when they have the board in the right place just fire away. With the hundred round magazine, you can build the fence with a minimum of reloading. After a day of fence building with the new Dewalt Rapid fire nail gun, the wife will not ask you to fix or build anything else ever again.


----------



## bhack (Mar 19, 2008)

Does it qualify for free shippinf from Rocklers and Woodcraft?


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

i want one lol….........


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Can I get it in camo. the bright yellow might attract to much attention.


----------

